# (monday) history in your game 09-08-2003



## alsih2o (Sep 8, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

trying to continue with the more in depth look at one subject at a time, here is a rambling sidelong glance at alchemy-

 starters- http://www.geocities.com/MedievalWorld/LibraryAlchemy.html

 huge site with great info!- http://www.levity.com/alchemy/

 chinese alchemy- http://helios.unive.it/~dsao/pregadio/index.html

 one specifically for fantasy gamers- http://www.tesarta.com/www/resources/library/alchemy.html

 animal symbology- http://www.levity.com/alchemy/animal.html

 alchemical symbols- http://www.chemsoc.org/viselements/pages/alchemist/alchemy.html

 alchemists and cannabis- http://www.alchemylab.com/cannabis_stone4.htm

 strange! site with some good fantasy stuff(i mean STRANGE!)- http://ancient-pictures-books-rome-greece-egypt-history.org/alchemy/

 psychoanalytic interpretations of alchemical animal symbology(check out the antlions while you are there  )- http://www.antlionpit.com/alchemy.html

  one chemical page- antimony- http://www.homeoint.org/morrell/otherarticles/antimonykey.htm

 another odd page, a little thick, but talks about researching alchemical goings-on at medieval universities- http://cis.alma.unibo.it/NewsLetter/101997Nw/cresci.htm

 a broad view- http://www.crystalinks.com/alchemy.html

 best for last- click on the moon, then on explore the lab!- http://www.alchemylab.com/


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 8, 2003)

bump bump, do the bumpty bump.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 9, 2003)

Whoa! nice Mark

I'll pass this along to my roomate who should be right blown away by it.

thanks again


----------



## willpax (Sep 9, 2003)

Wonderful! I had thought history in the game was history. Thanks for the links.


----------



## willpax (Sep 9, 2003)

Wonderful! I had thought history in the game was history. Thanks for the links.


----------



## willpax (Sep 9, 2003)

Wonderful! I had thought history in the game was history. Thanks for the links.


----------



## willpax (Sep 9, 2003)

Wonderful! I had thought history in the game was history. Thanks for the links.


----------



## fusangite (Sep 9, 2003)

He's right. His roommate is blow away. Thanks very very much.


----------

